# Croft End Equestrian



## Bambi2708 (26 June 2018)

Anyone been to croft end school recently and recommend? do they have a wide selection of horses? and what prices do they charge for private and group lessons


----------



## LHIS (10 July 2018)

Do you mean Croft Top at Accrington?


----------



## Bambi2708 (10 August 2018)

No, its in the Oldham area of Manchester


----------



## Honey08 (24 August 2018)

Yes it's a lovely riding school.  They have a large selection of equines, particularly ponies, and even a mechanical one.  They have an indoor and outdoor school (with viewing gallery) nice instructors and a fantastic cafe.  Haven't been for years, so couldn't tell you prices.  They have a website.


----------



## Bambi2708 (28 August 2018)

Thanks Honey, i've had a look on their website but there is no price list and you can't message them on facebook.  I have been meaning to ring to ask for price lists but didn't want to mither them/ be embarassed if it was too expensive as i like to book private lessons they are so expensive these days!


----------



## Honey08 (8 September 2018)

Just say you're ringing to enquire.  People will do it all the time.  They're friendly anyway.&#55357;&#56898;


----------

